# Chicken color genetics???



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a black cochin rooster and a buff cochin hen, so is there a possibility that that I will get any buff chicks??? I tried to use genetics calculator,but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question off the top of my head. But some good info here: http://kippenjungle.nl/basisEN.htm


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Erica4481 said:


> I have a black cochin rooster and a buff cochin hen, so is there a possibility that that I will get any buff chicks??? I tried to use genetics calculator,but I can't get it to work.


Chances are slim that any chicks will be buff from this mating Erica4481 since the male is BLACK and the male has 2 genes for color and the female only carries 1 gene your chicks will hatch mostly ALL dark. However, when they mature you will see some buff come creeping in with some of the offspring (black & buff combined in the feathering and maybe some lacing effect). If you go the other route Buff Cochin Roo and Black Cochin hens you should produce a "sex-link" where the offspring can be sexed by color!

Good luck and keep us posted if you hatch some of these!


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Chances are slim that any chicks will be buff from this mating Erica4481 since the male is BLACK and the male has 2 genes for color and the female only carries 1 gene your chicks will hatch mostly ALL dark. However, when they mature you will see some buff come creeping in with some of the offspring (black & buff combined in the feathering and maybe some lacing effect). If you go the other route Buff Cochin Roo and Black Cochin hens you should produce a "sex-link" where the offspring can be sexed by color!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted if you hatch some of these!


I have already hatched about 40 all were black or blue. More are suppose to hatch Friday then more on April 2 nd, 5 th, 7 th and the 14 th.. I have different colored hens but only one buff colored. They all lay eggs in different nest then when they have enough eggs they all take turns sitting on it. Sometimes 3 hens in box at the same time. Was just wondering if I might get a buff but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> I have already hatched about 40 all were black or blue. More are suppose to hatch Friday then more on April 2 nd, 5 th, 7 th and the 14 th.. I have different colored hens but only one buff colored. They all lay eggs in different nest then when they have enough eggs they all take turns sitting on it. Sometimes 3 hens in box at the same time. Was just wondering if I might get a buff but it doesn't look like it.


I meant may.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> I meant may.


Here is a pic of 2


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Chances are slim that any chicks will be buff from this mating Erica4481 since the male is BLACK and the male has 2 genes for color and the female only carries 1 gene your chicks will hatch mostly ALL dark. However, when they mature you will see some buff come creeping in with some of the offspring (black & buff combined in the feathering and maybe some lacing effect). If you go the other route Buff Cochin Roo and Black Cochin hens you should produce a "sex-link" where the offspring can be sexed by color!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted if you hatch some of these!


Actually I guess I was a little of on the day they were suppose to start hatching I went outside to feed and this little cutie was chirping . It was the first to hatch and the others are on their way out


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Erica4481 said:


> Actually I guess I was a little of on the day they were suppose to start hatching I went outside to feed and this little cutie was chirping . It was the first to hatch and the others are on their way out


Pretty lil bug


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Erica4481 said:


> I have a black cochin rooster and a buff cochin hen, so is there a possibility that that I will get any buff chicks??? I tried to use genetics calculator,but I can't get it to work.


Breed the two together and then use one of the black offspring from the buff hen and breed it back to her. You should get buff and black chicks from that mating. Have fun breeding and trying out the different crosses.


----------

